# Lower abdominal twinges and occasional back discomfort...what is this?



## Carolinpittsburgh (Aug 2, 2003)

Help! I'm not sure what I'm dealing with here...I've had periods of twinges in my lower left abdominal area with occasional lower back pain and it feels kind of burny...I don't have any other symptoms other than constant stress and worry. These episodes last a few seconds and are an every day occurrence for the past few months. Exercise and relaxing seem to help, but I am wondering what could cause this? Can I have IBS without having the constipation and diarrhea? Or is something else wrong with me. My doctor says that I don't have any "red flag" symptoms, but to get it checked out if the pain continues (which it has). I've had similar pain a few years ago and it went away. I don't want to go through testing unless I have to. Any suggestions?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I would get it checked out. That doesn't sound like IBS, but then again everyone's symptoms are different. I'm trying to think of what organs are around there that could be giving you a problem. Perhaps one of your kidneys? (I could be way off, my anatomy knowledge isn't all that great). If you do suspect the pain is related to your digestive system or is affecting it in some way, make an appointment with a gastroenterologist as he/she will be able to make a diagnosis. I wouldn't let it go, though. In case it's something serious that might get worse. Nothing would be worse than having to be rushed into the emergency room because it suddenly got worse. I'd have it checked out, though not sure what types of tests they'd do.Good luck!


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

A couple times, I have gotten a pain in my lower back when I feel like I have to "go". I sort of have IBS symptoms, but they are brought on by worrying and stress as well. I don't really get constipation or diarrhea, just a very sudden feeling of needing to go to the bathroom, sometimes with painful abdominal cramps that go away as soon as i go to the bathroom. Does this sound anything like what you have?


----------

